# crysis warhead not working on Win7 64bit



## Nemes!s (Aug 6, 2010)

*crys!s warhead not working on Win7 64bit*

Hi Guys

I'm not able to run Crys!s Warhead and COD4 on my pc, I have windows 7 64 bit Ultimate with Dx11.

It doesn't show any error but I checked the logs which says some DirectX file (D3dxx.dll.....something which is used for rendering) module not found.

But other games work like Empire Earth I, Quake Live and another lastest one I don't remember the name

my config is in my sig


----------



## varunb (Aug 6, 2010)

Possible cause could be that you did not install the game properly & rather copy-pasted the game from somebody else. Reinstall the game & the directx redistributable package from Microsoft.


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I have downloaded win7 and Warhead from pirate bay torrent... I guess it is working for other but not for me..


----------



## varunb (Aug 6, 2010)

Please paste the exact error msg you are getting. Pasting incomplete info won't help us & you too.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2010)

Well played Nemes!s


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 6, 2010)

varunb said:


> Please paste the exact error msg you are getting. Pasting incomplete info won't help us & you too.





ok... right now I'm in office...I will post the msg in the evening


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry can't help you now that you've mentioned that you got it from pirate bay, because you are most probable playing a pirated version and its against the RULES. And if i remember right a mod warned that if anyone helps a pirate, gets 3 months ban. Sorry.


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 6, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Sorry can't help you now that you've mentioned that you got it from pirate bay, because you are most probable playing a pirated version and its against the RULES. And if i remember right a mod warned that if anyone helps a pirate, gets 3 months ban. Sorry.



Ohh so I'm a pirate..koool  

ok thnx for updating me... I will figure it out


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 6, 2010)

Run the game with 32 bit exe that is located in Bin32 folder of the installed directory.


The default shortcuts the game creates on desktop and in games folder are of 64bit exe shortcuts which is located in Bin64 folder of the game. I don't know the reason, I faced the same probs while running the 64bit exe in windows 7. Give it a shot.

And please don't mention the way you got the game. Every one knows the way. And it does not matter. But you will always endup getting beating from fellow members.


----------



## varunb (Aug 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Run the game with 32 bit exe that is located in Bin32 folder of the installed directory.
> 
> 
> The default shortcuts the game creates on desktop and in games folder are of 64bit exe shortcuts which is located in Bin64 folder of the game. I don't know the reason, I faced the same probs while running the 64bit exe in windows 7. Give it a shot.
> ...



Buddy crysis warhead came only with 32 bit EXE...it was after an year or so did Crytek released its 64 bit patch. So I don't think what you told will help him cos he must be having only the 32 bit exe.

lastly, now that Jojo has warned us, I don't want to take any risk in helping you.


----------



## metalhead (Sep 1, 2010)

try using the compatibility mode........run it in win xp compatibility.....


----------

